# Airwire Bachmann K-27 Drop-in



## trainsbt (Jan 11, 2008)

I purchased this receiver from RLD, along with Phoenix P8 sound. When I received them it was a simple matter of following the directions that came with the Tenergy battery charger and battery pack, and the Airwire receiver. I "drop-in" the Airwire receiver, hook up the p8 sound unit, and plug in the battery unit. It worked  (well had some tweaking to do with the p8 to airwire harness, but Robby Dascotte was tremendously helpful, and it operates 100% the way it should, now).

I can' really test the max distance it will transmit/receive since my temporary set-up is in the basement, and 25' is the max distance from one side to the other. It works.

I know there are several ways to do the R/C Battery conversion, and can recommend this set-up as one that works. I am well satisfied with it.


----------

